# JD 455 Battery Light



## daisya1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Heard a squeaking noise then the battery light came on.

Using a voltmeter checked the battery with the engine not running and the engine running at full power. No difference.

Alternator, voltage regulator - where do I start.

Thanks


----------

